# tab question



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't know if it's just me or not, but i am finding alot of tab that's not right. 
i'm the last person who would ever say "im better than that guy" because 99.2 times out of 100, i'm not. but i seem to have a knack for finding tabs where guys overly complicate what they're playing, or sometimes the notes they show don't match what my ears tell me. 
anyone else run into this or is it just me? wouldn't be the first time i was wrong.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The few songs that I have tried to learn lately I found that the chords weren't right... so you are correct... 

Kind of nice to be able beyond needing them eh....


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems that all but the simplest tunes are usually wrong when you get them for free online. I was jamming with a couple of friends and we decided to try "Sweet City Woman" - essentially a two chord song - so we printed off the lyrics and the chords were _totally_ wrong.

What really gets me is when you _purchase_ sheet music and there are errors in it. I buy a lot of fingerstyle sheet music and usually the standard notation is correct but I'm shocked at how often the TAB is wrong. Fortunately, I can read standard notation and make the necessary corrections to the TAB.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There aren't many tab sources worth a sh!t but Sheet Music Downloads | Sheet Music Songbooks | Musicnotes.com ain't bad if you want standard repertoire and don't mind paying. www.songsterr is suspect but will do in a pinch for some things some of the time.

When it's free you get what you pay for.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

You can also use 'the easy guitar book'.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> You can also use 'the easy guitar book'.


I love that one. It must have been a blast to film that sketch!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that was awesome! excellent post!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The reason you're finding a lot of tab sheets that are not right is because a lot of tab sheets are not right. That's just another reason why music notation is superior. It's correct, plus if offers so much more than tabs. And It's easy to learn.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> The reason you're finding a lot of tab sheets that are not right is because a lot of tab sheets are not right. That's just another reason why music notation is superior. It's correct, plus if offers so much more than tabs. And It's easy to learn.


We all know notation is superior. But some of us don't care for various reasons. Me, I play for pleasure, am never going to make money off it and play for the sheer love of music. I buy lots and lots of books, I know basic notation, but am in for the instant gratification of tab. That's why loads of publishers now print books with both. Tab allows folks of many different levels of experience to play. But yeah most of the tab on the net is crap.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

laristotle said:


> You can also use 'the easy guitar book'.


that was AWESOME...loves it!

i try my best to learn by ear...i can pick mot stuff up...until it gets too fast or riff driven...but i don't worry about tabs too much...i like to use them as a base reference...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I find tabs are a good starting point. It's rare to find one that is perfect, but they _do _exist. 

Personally, I use tabs as a starting point and then go from there. A lot of times, I'll change the fingering or make adjustments as I see fit. For instance, I'm learning The Cult's Fire Woman for my band, and the pre-choruses with that killer little melody line had all kinds of wacky fingerings. I took 3 of them, kinda mashed them together and went from there making small adjustments. The good thing about this is it's kind of a learning process as well. I learn a lot more fixing tabs so they sound correct to me than I do browsing pages of theory.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> that was AWESOME...loves it!
> 
> i try my best to learn by ear...i can pick mot stuff up...until it gets too fast or riff driven...but i don't worry about tabs too much...i like to use them as a base reference...


Yes I forgot to mention that! I LOVE that Lemme is in there. I'm a Lemme fan.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> We all know notation is superior. But some of us don't care for various reasons. Me, I play for pleasure, am never going to make money off it and play for the sheer love of music. I buy lots and lots of books, I know basic notation, but am in for the instant gratification of tab. That's why loads of publishers now print books with both. Tab allows folks of many different levels of experience to play. But yeah most of the tab on the net is crap.


Well, I am not a professional reader of music notation myself. I like the thought of being able to pick up a standard sheet of music and being able to play the song. Glad to hear you at least know the basics.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> I find tabs are a good starting point. It's rare to find one that is perfect, but they _do _exist.
> 
> Personally, I use tabs as a starting point and then go from there. A lot of times, I'll change the fingering or make adjustments as I see fit.


that's what i do as well.


----------

